# What Varieties of Mice Do I Have?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I would love for someone to tell me what varieties of mice I have 

If it helps: all of my mice's coloring is consistent throughout their body and they all have black eyes.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd like to say your buck is a blue.
Slyvia is clearly satin, or what I couldn't tell you. Maybe a blue???
Molly looks black.
Lucy appears to be agouti.
Jene also appears to be black.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks! I was just curious and would do a really poor job trying to figure it out for myself.


----------

